
TINC VPN configuration made easy - samsk
https://blog.dob.sk/2016/02/18/tinc-vpn-configuration-made-easy/
======
dozzie
Unless tinc improved vastly its protocol since nine years ago, it should not
be used for anything, as the protocol was custom-defined by a cryptographic
amateur. It used the same key (bitstring) for encryption and HMAC
authentication, or didn't do control messages authentication or integrity
protection. There were several more problems with it.

